# Heat lamp distance question



## Andrew Mac (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi,
I was wondering how far is too far to have a heat lamp placed from a basking area for baby dragons.
I am currently using a 75 watt red bulb in an aluminium reflector dome (all Exo Terra) I bought a couple of pieces of rainbow rock for the dragons to bask on but I feel I may have underestimated how tall they should have been. The reflector dome sits on the mesh on the top of the tank which is between 8 and 10 inches away from the surface of the rocks. I have not yet managed to get the internal temp of the tank above 85F and the rocks never really feel very warm when I touch them.

Any advice?

Also because of this I am currently runnning the red bulb 24/7, is this a bad idea?


----------



## Hardy87 (Apr 7, 2011)

Andrew Mac said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering how far is too far to have a heat lamp placed from a basking area for baby dragons.
> I am currently using a 75 watt red bulb in an aluminium reflector dome (all Exo Terra) I bought a couple of pieces of rainbow rock for the dragons to bask on but I feel I may have underestimated how tall they should have been. The reflector dome sits on the mesh on the top of the tank which is between 8 and 10 inches away from the surface of the rocks. I have not yet managed to get the internal temp of the tank above 85F and the rocks never really feel very warm when I touch them.
> 
> ...



Your heat lamp isn't a huge problem with distances its more heat gradients within the viv are correct(basking spot, warm side, cool side) its more the UV which is important on distances really... Just make sure your beardie can't touch the bulb with there heads and burn themselves.

As for leaving the bulb on at night time i wouldn't recommend it aslong as your house doesn't go terribly cold at night-time you will be fine if your house does get cold i'v heard of people mounting heat mats on the sides of the viv just to give off a little heat.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I would change to 100watt spot bulb - not red - they like the light - I assume you have uv as well? If you have a 100 watt bulb on a dimming thermostat you can adjust until you get the correct temperature at the basking point.


----------



## Velocitycss (Dec 29, 2012)

I would change to a daylight basking bulb.. possibly even 100w ( if its the beardeis pecific viv you have with the shelving inside 75w may be ok ..

if you want to provide heat at night get a ceramic bulb ( they can see the red light unlike some other lizards ) you shouldn't really need to provide any extra heat tho as your house should be warm enough... no harm if you do..


 

good luck with your beardies .

Joe


----------

